

Technology Becoming Intimate: Tablets to Outsell Laptops by 2017 - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2012/07/09/tablets-to-outsell-laptops-by-2017/

======
mhd
In other news, bikes are outselling SUVs.

